# Fantastic Four - Deutscher Trailer zum Marvel-Spektakel



## FlorianStangl (4. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fantastic Four - Deutscher Trailer zum Marvel-Spektakel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fantastic Four - Deutscher Trailer zum Marvel-Spektakel


----------



## Madajnun (4. Februar 2015)

Min 1:32 könnte man glatt mit der Arche aus Halo 3 verwechseln


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Februar 2015)

Sieht besser aus als ich erwartet hätte


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Februar 2015)

Madajnun schrieb:


> Min 1:32 könnte man glatt mit der Arche aus Halo 3 verwechseln



Nein, das ist Mass Effect. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. Februar 2015)

Was soll das, immer Neuverfilmungen von Filmen zu machen, die keine 10 Jahre alt sind?


----------



## svd (4. Februar 2015)

Vlt schaut der StoneShep dieses Mal besser aus. Das Ding vom Chiklis (ch-ch-ch) hat mir gar nicht gefallen.

Naja, zumindest räumen sie das Cpt. America Problem aus dem Weg, falls es mal ein F4/Avengers Crossover geben sollte.
Auf die Erklärung, die Storm Geschwister betreffend, bin ich auch gespannt. (Okay, nicht wirklich.)


----------



## Odin333 (4. Februar 2015)

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, warum der Qutenschwarze ausgerechnet die Rolle des Bruders einer weissen spielen muss (Johnny und Sue Storm).


----------



## Madajnun (5. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein, das ist Mass Effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aba aba sieh nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2015)

Madajnun schrieb:


> Aba aba sieh nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DIe Ähnlichkeit mit Mass Effect ist meiner Meinung nach größer.


----------



## Amboss (5. Februar 2015)

Ich bin verdammt skeptisch bei dem Film. Der Trailer sieht nach ner Ansammlung von halbwegs netten Szenen aus, die allerdings nur die Origin-Story zeigen. Ob der Rest was hergibt, bezweifle ich. Aber auf der anderen Seite hört man, dass FOX mit dem Film recht unzufrieden ist, das könnte ja schon wieder Hoffnung machen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2015)

Da tu ich mir lieber die beiden Trash-Filme mit der Alba an. Die haben noch weitestgehend Spaß gemacht. [emoji6]


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da tu ich mir lieber die beiden Trash-Filme mit der Alba an. Die haben noch weitestgehend Spaß gemacht. [emoji6]



Na, mal abwarten...Jessie Alba ist zwar 'ne "bombshell", Kate Mara dagegen die eindeutig bessere Schauspielerin...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Na, mal abwarten...Jessie Alba ist zwar 'ne "bombshell", Kate Mara dagegen die eindeutig bessere Schauspielerin...


Fragt sich nur, ob ihr Schauspiel ausreicht um vom Rest des Films abzulenken. Irgendwie hab ich da meine Zweifel, die gesamte Truppe sieht aus als wenn man sie frisch der Muttermilch entwöhnt hätte.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, ob ihr Schauspiel ausreicht um vom Rest des Films abzulenken. Irgendwie hab ich da meine Zweifel, die gesamte Truppe sieht aus als wenn man sie frisch der Muttermilch entwöhnt hätte.



Wie gesagt, ich werde erst einmal wohlwollend abwarten, bevor ich ein Urteil fälle.

Allerdings gebe ich zu, außer bereits erwähnter Kate Mara und Jamie Bell kenne ich keine Sau aus dem Cast.


----------



## Madajnun (5. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> DIe Ähnlichkeit mit Mass Effect ist meiner Meinung nach größer.



Stimmt schon das von Mass effekt ist sehr nah dran


----------

